# Stingless Bee Tools - Please share your wild experience and technology to us.



## alvinsambas (Jun 17, 2015)

Good day to all people who visit this thread. Please your ideas about on how to handle the stingless bee like how to harvest the honey.pollens, propolis and most of all how to multiple the colony. We love bees! 


regards,

alvin


----------



## alvinsambas (Jun 17, 2015)

We love bees! 

My month old colony from wild and split into 2 with one nuc box :


----------



## Leandrogcard (Jan 29, 2013)

alvinsambas said:


> Good day to all people who visit this thread. Please your ideas about on how to handle the stingless bee like how to harvest the honey.pollens, propolis and most of all how to multiple the colony. We love bees!
> 
> 
> regards,
> ...


Stingless bees are a very diverse group, with species belonging to two tribes (Trigonini and Meliponini) and many different genera. The species themselves are very distinct from each other, and their behavior vary deeply from species to species. In order to discuss the best ways to rear them I believe it is needed to specify what is the species one is interested in, and what is the purpose of keeping them. 

I personally kept a swarm of mandaçaias (Melipona Quadrifasciata) in the balcony of my appartment. This is a very beautifull and tame species, and produces a marvelous honey. They died after last winter probably because the box they were installed in was not well constructed, and they builded an involucrum that constrained the nest to a too small space. I´ll purchase a new swarm next spring, but this time will install it in a box I constructed myself.

If anyone have any specific question about stingless bees maybe I can help you, despite the fact I´m just a beginner in the field and not really well succeded up to now. Just post your doubts and I´ll try to get an answer. There´s a lot of information about such bees available here in Brazil, in portugese.


----------



## alvinsambas (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you sir. i know people from brazil has a years of advance interms of stingless bee industry. Good bless you sir!




Leandrogcard said:


> Stingless bees are a very diverse group, with species belonging to two tribes (Trigonini and Meliponini) and many different genera. The species themselves are very distinct from each other, and their behavior vary deeply from species to species. In order to discuss the best ways to rear them I believe it is needed to specify what is the species one is interested in, and what is the purpose of keeping them.
> 
> I personally kept a swarm of mandaçaias (Melipona Quadrifasciata) in the balcony of my appartment. This is a very beautifull and tame species, and produces a marvelous honey. They died after last winter probably because the box they were installed in was not well constructed, and they builded an involucrum that constrained the nest to a too small space. I´ll purchase a new swarm next spring, but this time will install it in a box I constructed myself.
> 
> If anyone have any specific question about stingless bees maybe I can help you, despite the fact I´m just a beginner in the field and not really well succeded up to now. Just post your doubts and I´ll try to get an answer. There´s a lot of information about such bees available here in Brazil, in portugese.


----------



## alvinsambas (Jun 17, 2015)

My second colony after 9 days some of the eggs are hatch and they start to build the colony and rear the queen i guess. But they have a visitor apis cerana. 









my 3rd and 4th split for expiremental new box dimension and observation with their wild behavior.


----------

